# I saw this and HAD to bring it here.



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

I think every fur (scaley) here will appreciate this. I know I did.

http://xkcd.com/471/


----------



## michelay (Sep 20, 2008)

okay, that was funny!


----------



## tw1stedgrudge (Sep 22, 2008)

Lol. xD


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 22, 2008)

It was a shitty comic.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 6, 2008)

XKCD isn't a web comic....its a documentary!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 6, 2008)

BWHAHAHA! I love it...


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 7, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> I don't get it.




Most of XKCD's humour is in the mouse-over....as in, move your mouse over the image.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 7, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Most of XKCD's humour is in the mouse-over....as in, move your mouse over the image.


I don't think that's what he was asking. He didn't understand what the comic was saying 

Seems to me it's saying live and let live.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2008)

I got that part, but the final frame strikes me as a punchline in search of a joke.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 9, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> I got that part, but the final frame strikes me as a punchline in search of a joke.



Until you see the mouse over, and realize that the kite-flyer just wants to exploit the furry's friends.  Launching hampters in kites (and bottle rockets, gliders, model airplanes) etc is just some of the mischief that young scientists get into.  XKCD's author is a rocket scientist with NASA.


----------



## Yevon (Oct 10, 2008)

0_0
I dont wanna go on the kite...


anyway, its a good comic just because it pints out the fact that people are biased and dont like what they dont understand.  The kite guy is someone with a more open mind and also looks at diversity as a crossing of customes, even if he doesnt like the coustomes.




...im still in school mode, takes me a few hours to get out of it -_-;


----------



## vemenst (Oct 18, 2008)

I didn't  find it funny in the least


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 18, 2008)

Bad necro.

Go back to shoop da woop or something.


----------



## shkkf (Oct 29, 2008)

It may be bad, it may be good,

But it does have a strong point there. There are people that find being furry "weired" but they still respect other people choises. I can't help but say that that comic is something more people should aline with... (personal opinion!)


----------



## Danigurl (Oct 30, 2008)

I love this comic b/c this has happened so many times on irc.One person is a furry and ppl don't have an open mind so they just make fun of the furry and another person who is opened minded actually takes up for the furry and makes freinds. :grin:


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 30, 2008)

xkcd is awsome, and this episode is not an exception ^^ I have a friend like that one with the kite... Maybe not like the LAST panel, but yeah :3


----------



## hijimete (Nov 7, 2008)

i like the comic its funny & true


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 7, 2008)

vemenst said:


> I didn't  find it funny in the least



Why not?
Are you single minded? In a bad mood? (Just messing with you ^^)

I found that to be a realistic representation of society, and generally I am, metaphorically speaking, the one with the kite.


----------



## TheComet (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so surprised he didn't make a raptor joke there :O


----------



## Cavy (Nov 8, 2008)

Despite the stick figure drawings with heads, I say this was quite funny and hits close to home. I like the fact that even though the other person wasn't a fur, yet he show the fur some respect by being open minded. Open mindedness is a hard concept with many people.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 9, 2008)

Cavy said:


> Despite the stick figure drawings with heads, I say this was quite funny and hits close to home. I like the fact that even though the other person wasn't a fur, yet he show the fur some respect by being open minded. Open mindedness is a hard concept with many people.



I've said it before and I'll say it again, XKCD is a documentary.


----------



## Drfrontflip (Nov 25, 2008)

nja I have seen better


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 4, 2008)

xkcd has always been funny.  Even though the jokes are a bit obscure at times.


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 5, 2008)

Haha that was great. Made me almost burst out laughing in class.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 5, 2008)

That felt more like a social commentary than a comic...or maybe the humour was beyond me^^


----------

